# Honda auger transmission gear oil



## ss2 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi All,

I thought I would share some information I came across today. I was searching all over the net trying to find out what the factory installs for the auger transmission gear oil. And I finally found out from a service tech at a local shop. 





He told me it's the same gear oil they use for the direct drive on the Honda Goldwing motorcycles. And the best part was it was just $ 4.00. 

I was going to use the Amsoil Sever Gear 75W-90 for $16.50 per quart.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

I would use whatever 80w90 gear oil I have around the shop. I would not be too fussy as to brand. As long as it is a proper weight gear oil. Usually have some gear oil on hand for other applications.


----------

